# Bank statement



## softzine (Jul 24, 2019)

After got ITA, I am preparing the document checklist but in the application form they mentioend the following lines but in checklist they did not demand for bank statement. 

"I have sufficient personal resources to maintain myself and my dependents for at least my
first 24 months as a resident in New Zealand."

My question is that I got ITA without job offer and if its application approved only 12 months JSv will approve for the main applicant. How much funds, I have to show in my bank statement and for how many months and when these funds are required? Either its require when I submit the application or when the offer the JSV?

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

softzine said:


> After got ITA, I am preparing the document checklist but in the application form they mentioend the following lines but in checklist they did not demand for bank statement.
> 
> "I have sufficient personal resources to maintain myself and my dependents for at least my
> first 24 months as a resident in New Zealand."
> ...


Difficult to find an actual figure for the 12 month Job Search Visa as it isn't a specific visa one can apply for. It is only offered to people who are applying for the Skilled Migrant Resident Visa with at least 160 points but don't have the qualifying criteria of either:
(i) a written permanent skilled job offer, OR
(ii) qualifying NZ skilled work experience, OR
(iii) qualifying NZ work experience is a skilled occupation.

The previous Silver Fern Job Search Visa (that has recently been abolished) had a rule that the person holding it must have evidence of at least $4200 for the period of the visa......and that visa was for a duration of 9 months.

You should maintain these funds from prior to submitting the EOI as it is not just as simple as showing you have the funds at the time of application or if and when the JSV is approved. Not only do you need to show evidence of the funds but Immigration will need to be sure that the funds are yours and haven't just been lent to you to show the balance as being sufficient so it needs to be in there for a period of time, unless you are being sponsored (i.e. by a relative etc)......and whether or not you need to show that evidence is at the discretion of an immigration officer. It may be asked for at the time of application during visa processing, it may be asked for prior to them offering you a JSV, or it could be asked for by Immigration before you get on the plane that lands in NZ or it could be asked for by an Immigration officer at the border in NZ before you are allowed in to the country.


----------



## softzine (Jul 24, 2019)

escapedtonz said:


> Difficult to find an actual figure for the 12 month Job Search Visa as it isn't a specific visa one can apply for. It is only offered to people who are applying for the Skilled Migrant Resident Visa with at least 160 points but don't have the qualifying criteria of either:
> (i) a written permanent skilled job offer, OR
> (ii) qualifying NZ skilled work experience, OR
> (iii) qualifying NZ work experience is a skilled occupation.
> ...


Thanks for your detail answer.


----------

